# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Τύπου-Εμφάνισης >  Fife Fancy

## abscanary

Άν και προσωπικά επέλεξα να ασχοληθώ με τα καναρίνια φωνής και συγκεκριμένα τα Μαλινουά, δεν κρύβω τον θαυμασμό μου για την συγκεκριμένη ράτσα η οποία αξίζει της προσοχής μας.

http://www.fifecanaries.com/

http://www.the-fifeshow-canary.com/

http://www.fifecanary.org/

[youtube:20wh204t]FpaaM9k6wuQ&feature=related[/youtube:20wh204t]

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Τίμο τι όμορφο πουλάκι είναι αυτό.Δεν το ήξερα.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## abscanary

Το πουλάκι είναι ακριβώς όπως το βλέπεις Κωνσταντίνε. Στα πλεονεκτήματα της ράτσας είναι και η ποικιλία χρωμάτων:

----------


## abscanary

και συνεχίζω..

----------


## Niva2gr

Παιδιά, πράγματι είναι πολύ όμορφα καναρίνια! Τέτοια φέρνει ο κτηνίατρός μου απο έναν εκτροφέα.

----------


## Φανή

Δηλαδή ποια μπορούμε να πούμε ότι θεωρούνται τα βασικά χαρακτηριστικά αυτής της πολύ χαριτωμένης ράτσας;

----------


## mgerom

Eδώ τα στάνταρς , και όχι μόνο, απο την μεγάλη Καναδέζικη σχολή των FIFE FANCY.
http://www.vancouvercanaryclub.com/2008 ... fe-canary/

----------


## fragos

καταπληκτικα πουλια!!!

----------


## rodrigo

ειναι λιγο περιεργα στο σχημα του σωματος τους.... διαφερουν απο τα αλλα καναρινια

----------


## michael

παντως ειναι πολυ ομορφα και χαρητομενα πουλακια!!τιμο μπραβο πολυ ωραιες οι πληροφοριες και οι φωτογραφιες σου
!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## καναβας μαριος

απο που μπορουμε να προμιθευτουμε αυτα τα πανεμορφα καναρινια. αν ξερει καποιος ?

----------


## kostas13

επειδη εχω μεινει ευχαριστημενος απο το αρσενικο που εχω επιθυμω να μου χαρισουν θηλυκο περιοχη αθηνα

----------


## lagreco69

> επειδη εχω μεινει ευχαριστημενος απο το αρσενικο που εχω επιθυμω να μου χαρισουν θηλυκο περιοχη αθηνα


Κωστα δεν ανοιγουμε αγγελιες μεσα στα θεματα, υπαρχει συγκεκριμενη ενοτητα για αυτο. μπορεις να ανοιξεις μια αγγελια εδω Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά και να ζητησεις να σου χαρισει καποιο μελος ενα fife fancy καναρινακι.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Πράγματι από τα πολύ όμορφα πουλάκια...

----------


## koukoulis

Αληθεύει ότι κελαΐδούν πολύ ωραία;

----------


## panos70

Ναι δυνατα και τσιριχτα που σε διαπερνουν στο αυτι

----------


## kostas13

εγω που εχω δεν το περιμενα,δεν πλεκουν αλλα ειναι δυνατα κ αν ειναι οι γονεις καλοι κ τα μικρα που γεννιουνται θα ειναι αντιστοιχα

----------


## kostas13

κ κατι που ξεχασα να σας πω καλες μανες κ παραμανες τα θηλυκα κ ευκολα στο ζευγαρωμα

----------


## jimgo

εχω εναν τετοιο αλητακο ο οποιος μας εχει κανει να τον ερωτευτουμε για τα ναζια και την φωνη του

----------

